# Questions about becoming an EMT



## Arw33 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm a senior in high school who is interesting in becoming a EMT. just have a few questions...
 How do you know if you can handle the intensity of the job?
 Do people get queasy when they first start out? 
How hard is the training and how long does it take?
Should I start training right after high school? 
Can you get a job with just EMT basic?
Where can you get a Job?

anything or any advice would help, thanks.


----------



## firetender (Dec 4, 2009)

Arw33 said:


> I'm a senior in high school who is interesting in becoming a EMT. just have a few questions...



 How do you know if you can handle the intensity of the job? 
          YOU DON'T KNOW UNTIL YOU DISCOVER 
          WHAT "INTENSE" MEANS TO YOU. IT'S DIFFERENT FOR EVERYONE.
 Do people get queasy when they first start out? 
          WE PROBABLY ALL DO AT ONE TIME OR ANOTHER.
          IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUEASY, IT'S ABOUT THE RECOVERY
How hard is the training and how long does it take?
          LOTS OF THREADS HERE TO HELP YOU LEARN MORE ABOUT
          WHAT'S AVAILABLE NEAR YOU.
Should I start training right after high school? 
          NO REASON WHY NOT.
Can you get a job with just EMT basic?
          SURE...DEPENDS WHERE
Where can you get a Job?
          ONCE AGAIN; YOU'RE AT THE RIGHT PLACE. SEARCH AND ASK!

Good luck, and welcome


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 4, 2009)

Arw33 said:


> I'm a senior in high school who is interesting in becoming a EMT. just have a few questions...
> How do you know if you can handle the intensity of the job?


Probably your best bet if you are unsure is to do a ride along with a local service. You might have to wait until you're 18, if you aren't already, though.


> Do people get queasy when they first start out?


Some do, some don't. 


> How hard is the training and how long does it take?


It really depends on where you are and what programs. Currently EMS education standards are in the middle of a big change, so most (if not all currently) are still modeled after the old standards. For EMT-Basic (the entry level in *most* states), it's 110 hours with most programs in the 120-130 range. In the short future, this will probably go up to just under the 200 hour mark. As such, most training can be done in as short as 2 weeks to as long as a few months. The difference is the time per week, not the actual length of training (e.g. a 2 week course might meet for 8 hours a day, 6 days a week whereas a 3 month course might meet 5 hours a day, one day a week).

For EMT-Basic, in my opinion the training is not hard at all, however everyone learns differently. The material is simplistic compared to the education other health care professions receive. 


> Should I start training right after high school?
> Can you get a job with just EMT basic?
> Where can you get a Job?



All of these are location dependent. In some areas you can be certified as young as 16. In other areas you have to be 18. In California, for example, you can start training as a 17 year old and take the test as soon as you pass or turn 18 (which ever comes second). Similarly, jobs are going to be dependent on where you are (some areas are primarly served by volunteer ambulance services). Besides ambulances, some clinics and hospitals also hire EMT-Basics. As a new EMT-B, I personally advise against any sort of first aid job where you will be operating alone (single coverage, such as some amusement parks). This is primarily because the training for EMS revolves around the end point for essentially all patients being the emergency room while you will be treating and releasing, referring (go to the ER, but you don't need an ambulance or 'call your doctor'), or calling for an ambulance when working in first aid.


----------



## EMTdreamer (Dec 6, 2009)

I really want to know if I'm right for the job as an EMT, I'm a junior in high school and plan on taking classes as soon as I graduate. 

What can I do to prepare myself?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2009)

As a high school student, your best bet would be to take biology, physics, and chemistry (perferably at the advanced placement or IB level) if you aren't already taking those courses.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 7, 2009)

You can also look for cadet, explorer, or junior programs at your local squads or departments.  While they may or may not give you the opportunity to ride an ambulance (we allow cadets over age 16 with appropriate training to ride as a third or fourth person on a rig), you will at least get some drill and training and the opportunity to see what ambulance work is all about. 

You can probably look on your state EMS office's website to find out how old you have to be to take an EMT class.  If you are too young, a First Responder course, either through the state or through someplace like the Red Cross (which calls the course Emergency Response) would be a good start, and some states allow you to use some of that time towards your EMT cert (by taking a shorter "bridge" course instead of a full EMT-B course).  Your milage may vary, but I will say that I took a FR course before EMT, and even though I still had to take the full 120+ hours of EMT school, it was a significant leg up.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 7, 2009)

Arw33 said:


> anything or any advice would help, thanks.



Go to college and get an undergraduate degree.  You can always take an EMT class in college along with other core science courses.  Chemistry, A&P, etc..

A college degree will give you more opportunities than going straight into EMS out of High School.


----------



## Nick647 (Dec 7, 2009)

wyoskibum said:


> Go to college and get an undergraduate degree.  You can always take an EMT class in college along with other core science courses.  Chemistry, A&P, etc..
> 
> A college degree will give you more opportunities than going straight into EMS out of High School.



Thats what I will prob. do.  Go to a community college for Emergency Medical Services.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 7, 2009)

I started when I was in high school. I called the local ambulance agency in my town with some questions like yours. They had something called an explorer program... which allows high school students to ride along and learn about EMS. I would encourage you call the local EMS Ambulance agencys in your area and ask about a ride along program or If they offer "EMS EXPLORERS" 
You will know right away if you like it or not, or atleast I did... and here I am 10 years later


----------



## JOSH (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes, I started when I got out of high school. I went to the local ambulance station and talk to the guy that teachs it.So I would start my trainin now if I was you. About the  job intensity you'll have to discover it. Everyone is different. depends were u take it the class. Yes, u can get a job depends were at


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 15, 2009)

#1: How do you know if you can handle the intensity of the job?
you get used to it pretty fast or you don't. it's a job like any other cept you are helping people in need.


#2: Do people get queasy when they first start out? 
like everyone else said some do some don't. i still get nauseous at times, had a pt projectile vomit the other day. that usually doesn't bother me but that for some reason.

#3: How hard is the training and how long does it take?
depends on how far you wanna go and how fast you want the class to be. typically from emt to paramedic takes about 2 yrs. there is a program that is 10 weeks, that's way to fast and they put out crappy medics. i suggest being a basic for at least 2 yrs before tackling medic.

#4: Should I start training right after high school? 
you can but there is the can you handle the job and "grown up" aspect of it. we've had some kids straight out of high school come in and treat the job as social hour and not serious. great they can push sucs and roc on someone or give versed and morphine but that is dangerous unless they really understand it.

#5: Can you get a job with just EMT basic?
yes, try a transport company to start with. you get your assess skills and pcr writing skills down. plus you get to the long term treatment rather than the initial treatment.


----------

